# Chasing trout this weekend



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Years ago, Wilber held an event he called "The Bash at the Beach." I still have the t-shirts he made up for all the guys who loved hanging out at his trailer. We fried oysters, drank beer, told dirty jokes, and went fishing. He told me something that has always stuck with me as we talked about chasing different species. He said an old man had told him: "First you try to catch as many fish as possible. Then you try to catch the biggest fish. Then, when you really learn what you are doing, you try to catch the hardest fish."

The most fish are spot and croaker or whatever hits a bottom rig. The biggest fish are drum. The hardest fish are trout. They are all worth chasing but spot don't get my blood pumping; drum are fun but I'm tired of the obsession around catching the same species; but man the trout are a blast.

I'll be one of the guys in waders this weekend around the hole north of NHP, or maybe on the pier itself. Maybe I'll be flipping at Little Bridge. Or maybe I'll just nurse a beer at one of my favorite spots down that way. Hope to see you out there. After the blow on Friday the trout should be on full tilt. I have a good feeling about the odds.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

You might want to slide down near where the ole Kitty Hawk pier was,used to be a great spot around this time of year.. Have seen a few caught on little bridge as well.. I remember that "bash" also.. I never fished for specks when we did that thing,always striper or drum fishing..... haha Course the stripers don't come this way anymore.. Still got my hoodie as well as two or three of the t's.. Wilber threw a good bash...


----------



## keeter (May 10, 2013)

Hey Sand Flea, 

Any advice on catching trout in the surf. Time of day/Tide and what to throw (Metal, plastic, poppin cork etc)


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

keeter said:


> Hey Sand Flea,
> 
> Any advice on catching trout in the surf. Time of day/Tide and what to throw (Metal, plastic, poppin cork etc)


Early/late in the day, though that can vary. Soft plastics, though the color they key to can vary. Mirrolures can pay off at times. Use flouro on any tied rigs. Find deep holes/sloughs.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Down in Hatteras everybodys using the Z mann grubs and the big eye jighead ..... also poppin cork if you're over grass in the sound ... some big ones being caught wading and Kajaking ... hopefully this cold spell pushes em to the surf ...


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

River said:


> Down in Hatteras everybodys using the Z mann grubs and the big eye jighead ..... also poppin cork if you're over grass in the sound ... some big ones being caught wading and Kajaking ... hopefully this cold spell pushes em to the surf ...


waiting for your report sand flea on how you faired with the specks.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

beachcaster, no dice yesterday. Today I was in the surf next to Nags Head Pier at dawn. Guys on the pier were doing better so I dropped the waders and hit the pier. Nicer class of fish moved in around 8; I caught a fat one about 21” and spent the rest of the day catching dinks. Good 40 or 50 fish. And they were everywhere today. They were so thick at Kitty Hawk Pier that your grub couldn’t sink a foot before it was inhaled.


----------



## obxchap (Dec 21, 2014)

Fished the surf around Avalon pier this morning at daybreak til 830, numbers weren't great but the fish I caught were good size. 18" to 20" Beach was packed by 7


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

many years ago before the hilton was built at the kitty hawk pier there were some sweet holes 100 yrds south of the pier. Can you guys share color of preference you used. I tried the double carolina style rig with electric chicken, white with green tail, green and brown, and single pearl mullet . Thanks for any input and glad you got into them. Maybe just the wrong day for me that day. Did get some nice sea mullet and a couple specks on finger mullet.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

I was up in Nags Head about 3 weeks ago and the trout bite was on fire in the sound. Kayaked around pulled up multiple 20"+ fish on soft plastics, best trout fishing I have had a in while. They were stacked up anywhere there was a depression/drop off in the sound. Plenty of lower slot pups and under slot stripers along bridge structure on soft plastics. Did not fish the surf as the fishing in the yak was too good to stop. Kayaking around the marsh I saw schools of the biggest mullet I have ever seen, bigger than the pups I was catching.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I got another keeper trout and a slot red on Monday, all on electric chicken Z-man paddletails. Much better than my trip down that way a few weeks prior, when Nestor re-formed right on top of the Banks and wrecked my whole trip. By the way, the Kitty Hawk Pier appears to be open to the public at no charge. Not sure how long they will leave it open but it's an option for now. 

It was a shock to the system leaving Nags Head yesterday morning where it was in the 60's. Driving straight into that front I hit a wall of snow and 33 degree temps south of Richmond. Probably my last trip down that way for the year, unless a crazy bite turns on and I can sneak down for a few days...


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

were you throwing a single or double rig? Going monday, hopefully they will be around. Were you early am or during later morning. Im thru asking questions haha.


----------

